# MacBook Internet Connectivity Issues



## wussyderder (May 7, 2009)

Since about February, I've had difficulty accessing wireless networks on my MacBook.

At first, I can access networks with no problem. Then, after some time (usually about 10 minutes), the connection either degrades (everything loads slowly, if at all) or drops completely. I have this problem everywhere I go, except for my university campus.

My university campus uses an 802.11g broadcasting method, and that's the only thing I can imagine allows me to access the Internet there with no problem at all.

I called Apple Support a while ago, and without paying for the phone support, all they could recommend was resetting the PRAM, which seems to have helped some (but a minor) amount.

Any help would be much appreciated. I'm also not very computer savvy, so please keep that in mind when providing advice. I'm eager to learn, though.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you know what speeds the other networks are using? Also, how strong are they, how far are you from the wireless point? How many other wireless devices are also on the network, and what other devices are around that could be providing interference?


----------



## wussyderder (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response, Sinclair.

That answer varies depending on what café I'm in, whose house I'm at, etc.

What I know for sure is that for two and a half years, I had no issues at most places. Sometimes I had the odd issue where there was interference or the signal was too weak, sure, but it wasn't a problem. What's more is that every place I go to where I could access the Internet with no problem previously, I now have this problem.

The problem quite obviously (to me, anyway) has to do with my MacBook, and I'm no expert in terms of pinpointing exactly where the problem is.


----------



## wussyderder (May 7, 2009)

So is this likely an issue with the hardware? Can anyone provide some recommendations for a course of action?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It just seems odd that it has issues everywhere but at the school. If it had issues there, then I'd say it's the Macbook, but being it works there, I'd say it has something to do with how the other networks are configured. But if it is a hardware issue, you will have to take it back to Apple for them to replace the parts.


----------



## wussyderder (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, sinclair.

I think it's odd, too, and I don't know much about networks and broadcasting methods, but from what I know the university uses a stronger, faster method to accommodate the large number of students.

Anyway, yeah, I might just take it in. I can't imagine what the problem must be.


----------

